# Zarnowitzer See Polen



## micha257 (24. Januar 2017)

Hallo Leute, |wavey:

da unser Norwegenurlaub in der ersten Juni Woche ausfallen muss, (ein befreundetes Pärchen könnte Probleme in Dänemark sowie Norwegen bekommen aufgrund der Rasse) haben wir uns mal nach Polnische Ostseeküste umgeschaut und uns dazu entschieden an den Zarnowitzer See zu fahren. Hat jemand mit dem angeln in Polen generell Erfahrungen? Wie ist es mit Angelkarten? Schleppangeln ist glaube ich verboten in Polen?! War vielleicht auch schon jemand an diesem See angeln und hat Erfahrungen???

Gruß Micha 

Danke vorab


----------



## micha257 (6. April 2017)

*AW: Zarnowitzer See Polen*

Keiner Erfahrungen zum Thema in Polen Angeln oder vielleicht auch am zarnowitzer see?


----------



## micha257 (6. April 2017)

*AW: Zarnowitzer See Polen*

Wie ist es zum Beispiel mit Angelkarten?


----------



## rontzo (23. April 2017)

*AW: Zarnowitzer See Polen*



micha257 schrieb:


> Wie ist es zum Beispiel mit Angelkarten?




 Hallo, 

  Man braucht in Polen als Ausländer (Deutscher) eine Erlaubniskarte für das jeweilige Gewässer und einen gültigen Personalausweis. 

  Wenn man beim Schwarzangeln erwischt wird, wirds eklig...

  Hier findest Du mehr Informationen zum Angeln in Polen auf Englisch:

http://fishinglicence.eu/poland



Lg,

  Sebastian


----------

